# How do I use these 'thinners'?



## macker905 (Mar 21, 2010)

Now this may seem like a silly question to experienced groomers, but please be patient with me:act-up:
I was able to purchase a few used grooming supplies for a great price, 2 extra blades, (10 & 7F), another Oster Golden A5, and 2 pairs of grooming shears.

The one pair is a curved blade which I read about in my grooming book, but the second pair are these thinners, which were not pictured in the book.

Can someone here please tell me the best way to use these, I do not want to damage the pups hair. I want to make sure I am using them correctly.

Thanks for the help


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Most people don't use thinner shears on poodles, only scissors.


----------



## macker905 (Mar 21, 2010)

Fluffyspoos said:


> Most people don't use thinner shears on poodles, only scissors.


Thank you Fluffyspoos, I did not know. I will just try to sell them.


----------



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

I don't like shaved faces on Lucy so I have been "skimming" her face with a #10 and then if the hair is sticking out, I use the thinning shears there. I guess it depends on the look you want. The thing about dogs is - they don't care if you make a mess of their hair while you are practising -- and the hair grows back again pretty quickly if you do mess up!!


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Thinning shears are usually used in situations where you want a little length off, but still kind of a shaggy, natural look. Say, the long hair on the back of a feathered dog's legs: you might use thinning shears there so you won't have a sharp line.

Since Poodles usually have sharp, clean lines on the edges of their haircuts, thinning shears typically aren't needed. I could see using them on the ear fringes for a natural look.

Nice deal on the tools. =)

--Q


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

I saw on a poodle grooming video where the groomer used the thinning shear to "erase" an accidental divot in the coat. It was amazing and I have wanted a pair ever since.


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

There is a difference though between "Thinners" & "Blenders". Thinning does just that usually if there is a profuse area then the "thinners" go deeper into the coat with a snip her & there. I usually use these on the Poodle ears that for my taste hate the poofy ears & so take a little poof out of the ears. I also though do use my "thinners as blenders" on cocker skirts lightly to blend the sharp line between back & furnishings. "Blenders" I have not used but did see lots of Poodle groomers using them in competition just to neaten the top of the coat but still look natural. Basically it can soften a sharp line. One doesn't on the whole want to see a huge Crest without it blending into the sides of the neck or the withers, or sharp hips. Crisp lines on level back, curved up belly, all the legs, TK & tail.

You might find no use for them & sell them. I have yet to really use mine on my St. Poo in the German BUT I do use them a good deal on my Mini with her Japanese style face, TK & blending into the ears, as well as her neck area to blend. I just need to be careful since mine are "thinners" & can remove more coat than I want.


----------



## PhaedraAllen (Feb 22, 2011)

There is a great YouTube video on how to use these to erase an accidental hole (when finish scissoring). Just as PaddleAddict describes.


----------



## macker905 (Mar 21, 2010)

PhaedraAllen said:


> There is a great YouTube video on how to use these to erase an accidental hole (when finish scissoring). Just as PaddleAddict describes.
> 
> YouTube - ‪Super Styling Session Tips: Scissoring Techniques in Pet Grooming‬‏


The video is exactly what I needed to see, it shows exactly how to use these thinners, which was so helpful..thank you 

THANK YOU , TO ALL WHO RESPONDED,all of your help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## MyDogElwyn (Nov 27, 2010)

Just want to throw in a thank you for the youtube link! Its awesome!


----------



## FunkyPuppy (Jan 27, 2011)

A Groomer's Confession: I have been having a hot and heavy love affair with my thinning shears for the last 5+ years on MOST every breed. I am a PET groomer (who aspires towards PRO groomer). I use this magical tool to handscissor chow chows, poms, sporting breeds... basically anything that i want to do a "Roundy-round", which is a silhouette-type trim with lots of stylized circular angles. I also use them on most EVERY teddybear head.

however. I do have one or two standards despite my sordid affair with these shears. I WILL NOT use them on curly topknots (poodle or bichon) or on the face at all it I can help it. I am guilty of resorting to them for hocks and tucks and chests, as I tend to hack off WAY more than I mean to.

I use the cheapest Pawbrother's PetSmart-issued variety that I received in my Official Corporate Groomer's kit 5 years ago. I am replacing them quite soon, as I've used them to death and a sharpener in a hurry KILLED the edge on them two sharpenings ago. I honestly credit my entire career to my thinners, they're my ONLY demat tool (my les pooch brushes are in the mail as we speak though!) and they are invaluable to anyone with a steady hand who is still prone to mistakes. you CAN make sharp angles with them, but you have to be willing to cut the same spot over and over without moving your hand at all. They're my secret weapon (but we'll see how I feel once I'm grooming my new spoo pup on a weekly basis!)


----------



## Gracie's Mum (Dec 1, 2010)

Hahaha! I totaly agree! I love my thinning sheers. Infact, I always joke that I will never get good at actual scissoring when I depend so heavily on my thinners. Every (non poodle) face gets finished with thinners and all edges and angles softened.

Just lately, I hit my 2yr mark grooming, I have noticed that I am not reaching for my thinners even 1/2 as much as I used to. Maybe I am finally getting better?!

Oh yeah, I have, and still do "erase" lots of holes! You just never know when the dog is going to move in the second you snip.

ETA: Your going to LOVE your LP brushes! I also have a few extra in the mail!


----------



## FunkyPuppy (Jan 27, 2011)

I suppose I am one of those who just prefers her thinning shears... my curves and straights are pretty crappy quality (pawbro's as well) and tend to gently caress the hair a few millimeters toward the tip before actually cutting. Makes me CRAZY, as this requires MANY more strokes than i think should be necessary. Now that I've finally purchased A REAL LIVE STANDARD my next Big Purchase are a set of 10in Kenchii's... Hopefully there will be vendors at the Vegas Superzoo in September!!!


----------

